

Facebook Fills CTO Role By Promoting Its VP Of Engineering, Mike Schroepfer - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/15/facebook-fills-its-vacant-cto-role-by-promoting-its-vp-of-engineering-mike-schroepfer/

======
endlessvoid94
It's great to hear that, after all these years, Yishan Wong's "Engineering
Management" [0] are still being followed.

<http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-management.html>

~~~
troygoode
Thanks for the link - I haven't read that before and it was _great_.

